# Drip Rails



## bill (May 10, 2005)

I own a Swift Suntor 590rl. I wondered whether there was anybody else out there suffering the same problem as me. 

In the rain water gathers on the roof behind the luton which runs off and down the wall in the area of the door. I think the amount of water involved can, at times of heavy rain, be too much for the door seals which leads to a puddle just inside the door. This is not really desirable due to the presence of MDF panels in that area. 

Now, when I got my vehicle it had a length of plastic beading of about 18 inches positioned on the sweep down from the luton and about an inch back from the edge just above the door which did not, at the time, seem to play any part in anything. Then just last week I saw another Swift with the door in the same position as mine which had a much longer piece of beading running from the top of the luton roof, down well past the the top of the door.

This got me thinking that the beading must have a purpose in diverting any run off away from the door.

Any experiences, advice or suggestions from owners of similar vehicles or indeed any vehicle would be welcome.

I note in a Parma Industries catalogue that came with Practicle Motorhome a Drip Rail advertised. Advice from anyone having used this or similar would also be welcome.

Thanks

bill


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Hi Bill,

I notice the water run off as you describe it. Co-incidentally, I have noticed that the seal between the roof and side has failed at that point on both sides, leading to water ingress on both sides. Now I have to park the motorhome on a slope during periods of rain so the run off is away from these points while I wait for the delaer to fix it. Anyone else have this problem. Incidentally, local dealer says it is common and caused by the movement of the luton!

IH


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

http://www.abp-accessories.co.uk/product.php?cat=12

Bill try this site, i think it may be what your looking for, i used it too stop the rain drops from falling on my windsceen from the luton on my swift royale and it worked great.

It is a little pricey but it is very effective.

Bob


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

hi Bill try your local plastic facia / guttering stockist,they should have upvc door -window drip rail at about £6/8 per 5 mtr 
terry


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Hi All

Thanks for the replies. Since placing the post I have put a drip rail above the door which has improved things quite a bit.

Even now I have not been able to discover exactly how the water is getting in nor exactly when it happens. What I mean is sometimes it happens when it rains sometime it doesn't. Then it happens when driving in rain then it doesn't. I think it must have something to do with the wind direction and strength.

Anyway it is not the problem it was but I will certainly take note of your suggestions. Thanks.

bill


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

The strip you describe is on my Swift also, but not quite long enough to be fully effective. I extended using a piece of the plastic edging stuff that you finish of the end run of ceramic tiles. It is very flexible and follows the contour of the roof, and acts like a small gutter. Silicone adhesive to attach. Cheap to do,

Rick


----------

